# Need 2 pieces of Contrasting classical guitar pieces!!! ASAP!



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

Ok...I enrolled into a guitar class and need to audition with 2 pieces of contrasting classical guitar pieces...I'm thinking one will be Canon in D but need a contrasting one too I guess. I'd also appreciate it if the songs were a bit easier to learn and are shorter in length. I also can't read music so I dunno if that'll be a problem in my intro to classical guitar class. Thanks in advance. And tips on songs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes - Mood for a day
Album - Fragile

A pretty accurate tab can be found here.
http://www.xguitar.com/guitar-tabs/yes/fragile/mood_for_a_day.txt


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Fur Elise - You can find tab for it everywhere and almost everone has the MIDI file as it comes with Windows.


----------



## sherazad (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll check em out!


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

do any piece by fernando sor, hes a great composer


----------



## netoman (Aug 13, 2008)

The works by Fernando Sor are some of my favourites. Specially the Variations on a Theme by Mozart...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm

Not that I am any great font of information. The canon style of the Baroque period is a layered repeated or key shifted/time shifted style. Baroque also is noted for sharply played single notes more than sliding notes (best demonstrated on violin).

According to the Wiki this is a seperate period of music from "classical".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baroque_music

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_period_(music)

Both these are different from "Classical Guitar"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_guitar

 ALL that said, I would suggest:

http://www.jonathancoulton.com/2007/10/15/portal-the-skinny/
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/p/portal/portal_ending_song_crd.htm

Or if something more involved is needed:

http://www.fretplay.com/tabs/w/williams_mason/classical_gas-tab.shtml

or this piece that is transcendent of and then back into western culture and music:

http://agutie.homestead.com/files/Inca_Music.htm
(yes, there are complete tabs/sheet music about the net, just gotta google it, this page is good for showing how diverse the song has become over the past century)

:/ good luck dude, do let us know what you decide to go with.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If you could read music I would suggest getting a copy of one of the grades from Royal Conservatory's guitar books.
They cover a range of styles & style periods, and the books are arranged in that fashion, so contrasting pieces of varying degrees of difficulty are easy to find. And the arrangements are quite well done--but as for not reading music-well I think that's covered.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

sherazad said:


> Ok...I enrolled into a guitar class and need to audition with 2 pieces of contrasting classical guitar pieces...I'm thinking one will be Canon in D but need a contrasting one too I guess. I'd also appreciate it if the songs were a bit easier to learn and are shorter in length. I also can't read music so I dunno if that'll be a problem in my intro to classical guitar class. Thanks in advance. And tips on songs?


Carlo Domeniconi - Koyunbaba is a good choice as a modern piece in complete contrast to Bach. Scordatura, tuned to C#G#C#G#C#E
It comes in three parts so pick one. 
(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BElCtsfpkA8)
This movement is a piece of cake once you get the basic flow going but sounds impressive.
Here's part I, which is also not as hard as it sounds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sO_AnebEXY

How's your tremolo? Barrios - Sueno en la Floresta? (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrmaMV0Ik5c)

Easier pieces? How about some Leo Brouwer? Un Dia De Noviembre is pretty easy.

But you have to audition for lessons?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I just noticed that the original post is over a year old so I'm wondering what you went with and how it went.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Classical Guitar Tablature*

try this site........tons of great classical music.
http://www.classtab.org/


----------

